# Hyperlinks in Word 2011 for Mac



## terrydee (Feb 16, 2014)

Having problems inserting hyperlinks into a word doc ebook on my Mac Word 2011. Tried all variations of the insert hyperlinks but just keep getting message 
Unable to open ------- Cannot locate the internet server or proxy server.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

helpful post http://support.microsoft.com/kb/218153


----------

